# Is this better than SEU?



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

what is it ?


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

I thought you kept a lawn mower with you?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Cletis said:


> what is it ?


Triplex...


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

oldschool said:


> I thought you kept a lawn mower with you?


Nah. That's what the box trailer is for


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey, that's a cool use2 direct burial non sleeved 3 wire feeder, no electrode, farmerized hack setup. :thumbup:


----------

